# SPRING FISHING TRIP DATE(S)



## catman (May 28, 2001)

The May dates available on a weekend for fishing the Morningstar will fill up pretty quick so it's probably a good idea to come up with a date within the next few weeks. My vote is for Saturday, May 17. That's the day before Mother's Day.

Catman.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

As long as the NJ and DE fluke...I mean flounder seasons are not openning that weekend I am in. I think they open earlier, so that should be good.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Count me in...

Do you need to make a group reservation or does everyone make their own?

Will need some info on the boat such as:

- Number of rods allowed?
- Coolers allowed?
- Bait provided?
- Prices?
- Rail spots/reservations?

You get the idea...


----------



## Squishy (Jul 30, 2002)

Seems the thing to do is write a letter asking for details, since according to the guy's alleged wife "<<She said that weren't taking any reservations until May 1st>>". And uhhhh... The 17th is actually the week after Mothers Day, and the weekend before Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## Squishy (Jul 30, 2002)

I have no idea what happened there: "She said that weren't taking any reservations until May 1st". That's what I was trying to post. I got some experience making reservations on new boats, and from my experience, it would probably be better to contact the guy May 1st, and find out what the status of the boat is, or at least keep in touch with him for the same reason. Schedules sometimes get adjusted with new boats...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'll contact Capt. Monty and find out the particulars. As far as reservations I think this has to be an individual responsibility. This is not the same as reserving a charter boat where you pay a certain percentage to reserve the boat. We're not reserving the boat, only an individual spot on the boat so payment in full is due when the reservation is made.

Squishy...You're right about the 17th being after Mothers's Day. Guess I'd better get my glasses changed.

For what it's worth, my favorite spot on a headboat is the Port Aft corner followed by Starboard Aft corner. If these two spots are taken I like Amidship Port side. I've gotten to the boat 2 hrs. early just to get one of the Aft corners. I'll be making my reservation early.

Catman.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

As catman said, the stern is where you want to be. If I can't get this spot, I prefer the bow.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

so its a headboat?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Husky MD...It's headboat fishing _kicked up a notch_. Click on thisweb page for a better explination.

Catman.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

has anyone called him yet? Let us know as soon as you do. I want in on this.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Does anyone wanna do a friday trip? That way we are more likely gonna be able to get on the same boat. I am sure that the weekends are filling up fast and there are about 5-10 of us that want to go on the same trip. I could always take a day off work and go fishing but if everyone would rather go on a weekend, I'm game.
-Anthony


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'll do either. I just want to know when we are going so I can call and reserve.
P&S boat trip! Catman, any luck calling?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Anthony, HuskyMD...I'll call tomorrow morning (Saturday) and post whatever I find out. Friday works for me. Whatever day we go I'll come down the night before. Doing a two way drive and fishing all day can get a little tiring especially if you have a mess of fish to clean.  

Catman.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

where do you stay there? is there anything affordable in OC at that time of year?

Where do you clean your fish? at home?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

HuskyMD...I like to stay at the Talbot Inn when I'm down for a day fishing trip. Here's their web web page. The rooms are nice and run $68 and $63 per night from 4/18 - 6/12. Of course you have to add 5% Md. tax and 4% county tax. If you have a friend to share the room the cost is half. I've seen some other places less expensive but I like a little creature comfort even if it's only for one night.

I normally clean my fish when I get home although some opt to pay the mate to clean them.

Catman.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I spoke with Rick (Capt. Monty's answering service) about the particulars on the Morningstar. Here's the scoop.

Bait supplied - Whatever is being targeted. In May it'll be black sea bass so the bait will be squid.

Coolers - Each person allowed one cooler, nothing larger than 54 quarts.

Rods - Each person should limit their rods to one. I always bring an extra reel just in case. They have available fully rigged rods for a $7.00 rental fee.

Refreshments - They have beer and soda for sale. No one is allowed to bring any alcohol on board. Bring your own lunch. Later in the season they'll have galley service just as they did on the OC Princess.

Reserved space - You reserve your spot when you purchase your ticket. There's 10 spaces port side, 10 spaces starboard side, and 5 spaces across the stern. These are available on a first come first serve basis.

Cost - $70.00 per person. 

Fish cleaning - Back at the dock there is a fish cleaning service available. Not sure of the price but it's usually nonimal.

Location - The Morningstar will be docked at the OC Fishing Center.

Time - The boat leaves at 7:00 AM and returns at 3:00 PM. Everyone should be on the boat no later than 6:30AM.

If you have any additional questions you can call Capt. Monty's answering service at 410-520-2076. We should move on this ASAP. If everyone could weigh in by Monday Feb. 3rd. we can set a date. It would be great to fill the boat with P&S guys and gals.

Catman.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Great job catman!
Now let's pick a date and do it!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I saw in another post where Duke of Fluke said to stay away from fulol moons and new moons.
May 16 (Friday is a full moon). Would this affect the fising on the 17th?


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Peak moon phases generate strong tides and make it difficult to keep your bait on the wreck. It can really kill the fishing, especially in deeper water further offshore. It has a negative impact on the relatively inshore grounds as well, but not as severe. Ironically, the best tog bite I ever saw took place during ripping tides over the full moon when it should have been poor togging. It just proves you never can tell with fish. To play it safe though, I suggest staying away from those times.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I agree that a full moon on the 15th will more than likely result in higher than normal swells on the 17th. My vote is for Saturday May 10th. 

Catman.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I regret to inform you I will be unable to go no matter when you go.
My wife wanted a week long vacation.
Hatteras was calling my name. Its all I can afford and then some. 
No other fun trips for me this year. Sorry.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

HuskyMD...I understand completely. I'll be married 39 yrs. next month and keeping my wife happy has been a big part of it. We'll all have a beverage in your honor. I know you'll still make the local circuit: the Tank, the Coke, the Peake, and the Point.

Catman.


----------



## Squishy (Jul 30, 2002)

Well, I'm just a Hebron from WV, but it seems that according to my calculations, that the high tide at 8:41PM of +5.0 Ft. on the 16th, and the high tide of +9:34PM and 4.9 Ft. on the 17th, would make both these days excellent to be on the beach at night surf fishing... See you at Chattie Cathy's !


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

What's going on? Everyone loose interest in the trip?  

Catman.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I am still interested. Let's just all set a definite date so we can start making reservations.
-Anthony


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Anthony...OK, Saturday, May 10th is the date.

Catman.


----------



## DOVERPOWER (Jun 26, 2000)

Gentlemen,I cannot make it that weekend,sorry for the lack of imput this last week I have been VERY busy with work.I cant go that weekend for 2 reasons
1.My daughters first communion,I will have family coming.
2.Mothers day weekend,and yes I fear fishing that weekend.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

That sounds good to me. Let me just check with my Dad first before I make reservations. I will let you know when I do.
-Anthony


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I just reserved 2 Aft spots on the Morningstar for Saturday, May 10th. Anyone else going?

Catman.


----------



## Da Real pk (Apr 17, 2002)

Is this trip still available?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Da Real pk....You bet the trip is still on. If you go up to my reply dated 1/23 you can find out how to make reserations. As far a I know the only reservations made to date are mine for 2 but I don't know about reservations made for that date by others not associated with our forum. This is prime seabass time so I'm sure the boat will fill up well before May 10th. I just hope no one gets left out by not reserving their spot early enough.

Catman.


----------

